# Mud Room shoe storage box and seat



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

My next project, a rectanular shoe storage box/seat for the mud room. 4 feet by 1.5 feet and 18 inches tall. Attached to the wall so it will look "built in". Base will be 2x4s. 3/4 pine sides.

The top will be 3/4 pine and hinged. I'll frame the bottom of this top for extra strength. The hinge will be a few inches away from the back wall.

Question is how to complete the top. Maybe 1x4 type material to box in the top? This needs to be able to support my 250 pounds whenever I sit on it.

Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## fixrite (Dec 1, 2010)

You could even use some flooring material. Some stores have old samples if you can get them in the same thickness. You could also use marble or engineered counter top material ( easy to keep clean in a mud room). I know a lot of the counter top stores toss tons of it into the dumpsters and you could get them for free. You could also make a cool pattern at the same time if you used different kinds. The possibilities are .... well..... endless to the imagination.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you for that info. I'm talking about interior support for the top. The bottom will have a 2 x 4 base, but I'm not sure about supporting the top end the box.


----------

